# Help me with ideas please?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

OK - this is just a LITTLE early. But maybe forward planning is needed here 

I had intended to have a stall at this years late night shopping/street market. There was no way I was going to be ready in time, and abandoned the idea some time ago - I didn't want to go off half-cocked. Anyway, the market was last night and I was kind of glad that I abandoned the idea. It was dead, not many people (bad weather forecast) and not many stalls. And those that were there had NO atmosphere of any sort.

So I am thinking ahead (while I have Christmassy ideas on my mind) to next year's market. I am thinking about a little stall - I did think about making a little hand-cart like Hans Christian Anderson's LOL. And I thought about gettins some "carol singer lanterns" - either oil or candle. Thought they would give a nice sort of light? Then I thought about having mulled wine as a give away (my brother does it in his shop and it goes really well) but my mum pointed out that you are not allowed to drink on the street 

What could I do to have a stall that created an "atmosphere"?

Any ideas? 

TIA

hoggie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

If you putting up a stall at the late night street market means the same thing as we have here such as a booth at an arts and craft festival. Than maybe you could try music,If there isn't already loud music playing supplied by the market, you can do that easy now a days with a little CD player and even some batteries if you can't access power. Also, I would use something to put off a pleasant holiday scent. And if you can't use the cider as a give away cause of drinking on the street how about a nice little sweet treat? Nothing to expensive or hard to make but, just something little maybe even wrapped in cello with your name or card attached to it. It would be good PR. You could also do something like a little contest and let them pick out there little treat such as a small candy cane and if they get one that has a special tag they get a certain % off of their purchase. Only thoughts...


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

I like Petsneggs ideas. Additionally, instead of mulled wine, maybe you could set up a few crockpots with spiced apple cider and give that away in small dixie cups? A nice warm drink would be appreciated on a cold day. I like the lighting idea - and maybe burning some nice scented candles or potpourri oil to throw a nice holiday scent of some sort. Setting out a tray or two of free home made cookies might also be nice - and entice people to your booth.

I'm rather new to this forum, so I don't know what type of crafts you sell - but I think the suggestions you are getting so far would work for just about anything.

Penny


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

How about serving hot chocolate? Have a raffle for a big ticket item, with every $10 spent they get a chance (ticket) for a drawing of a big ticket item.Check the laws on games of chance, it's against the law here to run a game of chnace unless your a church having Bingo games. Get together with other sellers and have them do the same thng (the tickets with purchase) The big ticket item could be donated by a local business (great PR for them) it's a win/win for all. Have flashlights on hand for your customers to use to shop your booth. I went to an all nighter once (shopping) and there was no lighting to see the merchandise. The smart shoppers brought thier own flashlights to shop.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

hoggie said:


> OK - this is just a LITTLE early. But maybe forward planning is needed here
> 
> I had intended to have a stall at this years late night shopping/street market. There was no way I was going to be ready in time, and abandoned the idea some time ago - I didn't want to go off half-cocked. Anyway, the market was last night and I was kind of glad that I abandoned the idea. It was dead, not many people (bad weather forecast) and not many stalls. And those that were there had NO atmosphere of any sort.
> 
> ...


More importantly, I think I'd get on the planning board ASAP and make sure the event is marketing more extensively so that more people actually show up next year. You're going to go through a lot of trouble (and expense) making your booth charming and delightful and if nobody shows up it is all for naught.

But yes, the decor sounds charming.

donsgal


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Use lots of those inexpensive little white Christmas tree lights, if you have access to electricity in your stall. Also, think about your background and flooring. Do you have a decorative quilt that could be draped over a wall, or even a rolling wardrobe rack? I have an old quilt that my mother bought a few years ago at the local thrift store that is made out of doubleknit fabric. Not very warm as a quilt but that beauty wears like iron for decorative purposes. I can toss it down as flooring and people can walk right in on it. It creates a very homey atmosphere. And after a quick toss in the washing machine, it cleans right up and is ready to go again. Music and scent are great if you're allowed to bring them in. Think 5 senses: sight, touch, smell, sound, and taste.

Also think about what you will wear. If your products are Victorian or general holiday, or abstract or whatever, then try to wear something that will project that message to passersby.

Dd just used most of these tricks last Tuesday and made $187 at her very first craft show! Grandma and I were so proud!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Tulle is inexpensive, easy to use, and reuse. If you go with the Christmas tree lights, the lights look good with tulle around them.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

oohh - I like the ideas. Cookies to give away would be good. Also a raffle - I had thougth of doing a "guess the weight of the Christmas cake".

I wouldn't hav ethought about the quilt/throw idea. yep make it more welcoming. I will have to check into the electic situation for the lights. What is tulle? 

And dressing up - yes. I had wondered about that. Will have to get the thinking cap on 

To be honest, I am not TOTALLY sure what we will be sellin gyet LOL. We have an unusual situation here. There is a very small population (2000 including elderly, and children) so it is not possible to just do one thing and sell very much of it. I had thought about Christmas cakes (small 1 or 2 person size ones), Stollen, maybe little wooden Christmas ornaments, fudge, quilted placemats/potnolders and things (if I can ever get around to learning to make them LOL) I thought about soaps. Can't really do candles, as my brother sells them in his shop (VERY nice ones  ) but I thought about making up gift baskets for difficult to buy people. Maybe a pet lovers basket, a grandad's basket, etc. Thought about fudge (famliy secret recipe) and toffee apples. Maybe wreaths.

Last year I bought as ornaments a couple of stockings about 15" high. I would LOVE to make some of them. 

So it is a question of doing a variety of stuff, whilst still doing enough of any one thing.

Anyway - thanks foro the input.

hoggie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Tulle is that netting that bridal veils are made of.

I think small gift baskets is a good idea. Homemade soap, a tree ornament, etc. Don't include food with the soap, you may have problems with a regulation or two. However, you could let people build their own baskets, if they want cookies with soap, it's their business. Don't spend a lot of money of your booth, or on your baskets. Whenever possible, use what you already have.

I think you should get into a larger craft show during the summer. You can sell fewer items, like maybe only cookies and fudge, or only soap and bath mitts, or rent two booths side by side with a friend and your daughter.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

"Create your own gift basket" great idea and good selling point. This way they have what they want in the baskets. Try getting your baskets wholesale to get higher profits.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL Maura - you must have been listening in to my thoughts  

I was thinking that maybe (I don't know if i iwould hav ethe confidence to do it this year) I could take DD off island to a fair either in one of the other islands or in the UK. It would be a trip away for us. Would give me lots of input/ideas/maybe even meet people. And be a chance to, as you say, do just a couple of things on one stall. Will have to see what I can think up 

I like the build your own bakset idea. Hhhhhmm - thinking cap on for the day 

hoggie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You don't need a lot of confidence, just a table and some stuff to put on it. If you sit in the back of the booth hoping to become invisible, you will sell less than if you sit up front and smile at people. But, either way, you will learn what people are looking for, and can learn a lot about booth building from the other booths. It's amazing how quickly a good looking booth can go up... or how long it can take.


----------

